# Gods of Egypt Blu-ray-3D Combo Pack Giveaway Contest Entry Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack is proud to announce a new Blu-ray Giveaway Contest featuring a brand-new copy of Gods of Egypt (Blu-ray/3D Combo Pack)! Mike Edwards recently reviewed this movie and gave it high marks for audio and video with a noteworthy nod to the film's DTS:X audio encode.*



*Entry qualification is plain and simple: You must be a member of Home Theater Shack (member as of May 23, 2016) and live in the Continental U.S. (Lower 48).

If you fulfill those qualifications, then simply type "IN" below and you're entered!

The contest runs from May 24, 2016 through 8AM EST on May 31, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on May 31, 2016).

Thanks to all of our members (new and old) and good luck! :T*​ To discuss this contest, click here!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

IN


----------



## jimk92057 (May 19, 2010)

IN


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

IN


----------



## bobav (Sep 20, 2011)

IN


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

IN


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

IN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

IN


----------



## Southwest One (Sep 29, 2014)

In


----------



## johnnybon (Mar 24, 2015)

IN


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

IN


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

In


----------

